# Помогите оценить и распознать аккордеон Royal Standard



## vasiaga (13 Фев 2012)

____


----------



## zet10 (13 Фев 2012)

Нет ему цены,ОН БЕСЦЕНЕН!Антиквариат!Берегите его!! И не в коем случае не продавайте его,хотя конечно если продадите безбедная жизнь вашим потомкам гарантирована!


----------



## vasiaga (15 Фев 2012)

А если серьёзно?


----------



## ze_go (15 Фев 2012)

нисколько - его в мусор


----------



## Новиков Игорь (15 Фев 2012)

А если серьезно,то те кто откликнулись на ваш вопрос ,далеко не шутники,а просто настоящие профессионалы.Без ковычек.Если инструмент вам дорог ,.. как память-лучше оставьте себе,если хотите сделать кому -то бяку ,то продайте за сколько дадут,а если какому-то любителю просто подарите,за бесплатно,то он вам и спасибо скажет и может быть и добрым словом когда вспомнит.Наверное мой ответ не очень приятен для вас,но увы жизнь диктует свои реалии.Успеха вам !


----------



## vasiaga (16 Фев 2012)

Спасибо всем за то,что откликнулись! Я вырос на этом инструменте и естественно он мне дорог,как память! :accordion: Как ни как с 90-го года в моих руках,но на нем уже давно ни кто не играл,года с 2000 лежал,пылился)).
Вам тоже успехов во всём!


----------

